# Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

EDIT: After going through all of my old threads I noticed how much of a giant bitch I sounded like when I wrote this. DELETED


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

*hmmm*

perhaps you should remind them that the higher your SAT scores are the more expensive college you'll be going to so they'll have to shell out more $$$

also remind them that most junior colleges don't care what SAT score you had and you can go there for 2 years and get your core classes out of the way, then just send your grades from that to the university you want to go to and 9 times out of 10 they'll take you with no SAT score.

also get material from the charity you're helping to help convince them.

other than that... um... find time during the week to get all this stuff done so you can focus your weekend on halloween?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

That is really wonderful of you to donate your time for charity.
You're 16 and have two years to go before you're an adult. Keep the peace.
See if you can put your Halloween props together at a friend's house. This might cool things down.
Good luck.

Keep up the good work on your Halloween display.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry about that.
Hope your Halloween turns out like you plan.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Try to keep things calm, man. When you get 18, you can move out and decor the hell out of your new place. For the momant though, see if you can get a friend together and figure out a plan to keep th eprops out of site right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not everyone has our passion for this holiday. Be cool about it..my wife gets frustrated with all the products coming in.....and not enough time to get it where it goes, so I understand where they're coming from.
Be flexible, it'll work out.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Gotta' keep Mom happy! It won't be over when you're 18. Then it will be "As long as you live under my roof!"  She just wants you to do well in life, so don't be too hard on her! If I wasn't into Halloween and my kids were into it as heavy as you are, I would be a little scared about their direction as well! Us parents only want the best for our kids. Life is getting tougher and tougher, she's just worried about ya' and wants you to be prepared! Good luck!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Spartan...

You should be commended for turning your hobby into a charitable event. As a parent myself - if I wasn't into the holiday like I am - I'd think my kid was nuts too for being into it. Have patience. Take your SAT. Appease your parents. It's tough being a parent - they love you - and want you to make good choices - but sometimes they don't see the outcome of what is considered to be a strange fringe hobby.

I'm 42 - and think the same about all my friends that gold regularly!

Kids like you are one in a thousand - you have a hobby - you understand how to make money from it - then you are donating the proceeds to charity. Your not loitering in the local park pissing your time away. Sometimes it's just hard for parents to see that. My kid is 10 and wears a neon green mohawk in the summer. He's a straight A student - but his Aunts think he's destined to be a juvenile delinquent. But he just likes being different. 

So sometimes no matter what you do - some folks just don't understand. Bust your butt for your mom, and bust your butt for yourself. You'll do fine.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

hang in there, I will tell ya the more times you take the SAT or ACT the better your scores will be and your haunting for charity will look nice on a college app. Someday you will be on your own and you can do what you want. Heck right now I have all the lights on in the house, the windows open and the AC on, my Dad would have freaked out!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I reiterate what everyone is saying. You need your SATs and whatever to ensure you go to college, get a great degree/diploma, make tonnes of money and buy tonnes of props with it. You have time, one thing a year. Keep in mind that almost everyone of us on here gets our groans, bitching and comments about the holiday as well. 

I dont agree with the whole moving out thing at aged 18. Myself, I worry about those who strive to move out, please strive to do well in school and the rest takes its course. It sounds sucky but thats the reality of our time. 

Have fun, but dont ruffle your parents feathers, they may only make it harder for you to achieve your goals.. make lemonaid with the lemons you feel you are being given right now. 

Kudos to the charity work, have fun and keep plucking away! Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I really feel for you; I had great parents, and they put up with a lot out of me, Halloween AND music-wise, but it seemed like the minute I had my heart set on something, they had something else in mind for me to do. Now of course parents have that right, but I won't kid you; I wouldn't be 16 again to save my life. I'm 45, I work my own job, I pay my own bills, annnnnnd.....I do Halloween whenever I want. Some people think getting old is the pits; for me, it's just getting better and better! (More props! More props!)
But what can you say? Work on the SAT's for now. Get into that fancy college. Get that great degree. And make lots of money to buy Halloween stuff. 
Good luck to you; I hope the future holds all that you want.


----------

